# Cory Eggs



## jameson_uk (4 Dec 2018)

My Sterbai Cory regularly lay batches of eggs and this time I figured I would try and do something before they get eaten.

I have just plucked around 15 eggs off the glass and have placed them in an aqua one mini float plastic guppy breeder thing.

Is this sufficient or should I do anything else?


----------



## Konsa (4 Dec 2018)

Hi
If it has holes for water circulation is enough.I have hatched angel eggs in icecream containers punctured with hot needle as needed for circulation purposes and put near filter outlet loads of times in past.
Thing to consider is size of the holes so fry can not escape.
Regards Konsa


----------



## foxfish (4 Dec 2018)

You could get some live food sorted.


----------



## jameson_uk (4 Dec 2018)

It has a tray which has a few small holes (eggs don't fit through) and there are holes on the bottom (which I wasn't sure will provide that much clean water?)


----------



## Conort2 (4 Dec 2018)

If you can get hold of some alder cones, stick some of those in there. They're great at preventing fungus. An airstone stuck In the trap will also help prevent things going stagnant.

Cheers

Conor


----------



## sparkyweasel (4 Dec 2018)

I raised some Emerald Corys in a similar device with no problems. I fed them microworms to start with, you can get a starter culture from the internet and it will be producing by the time your fry are free-swimming.


----------



## jameson_uk (2 Jan 2019)

So I saw around five fry


 

However I found out that the holes in the bottom were not a good idea.    I saw at least one fry decide it would be happier in the main tank so I can only assume an inhabitant has had a little snack.

I bought this hang on breeder box which seems pretty good (but the 2l capacity is probably massive overkill for the single fry I have left)


 
This uses an air pump to put fresh water in and this then overflows back into the main tank (might end up using this to plant something emersed in the future).    Have been feeding LiquiFry No1 as that was all I could source at short notice


----------



## BubblingUnder (2 Jan 2019)

jameson_uk said:


> t has a tray which has a few small holes (eggs don't fit through) and there are holes on the bottom (which I wasn't sure will provide that much clean water?)



Sorry I missed your original post same thing happened to me fry swimming through the holes even though they didn't look big enough. In the end I used a plastic milk bottle with no holes floated in the tank with a twice daily partially water change. As for fry food I found that Liquifry wasn't required at all though I did try it the first time. Very finely powdered Tetra granules worked just as well.


----------



## jolt100 (2 Jan 2019)

I have had good success breeding C.Sterbai and C Gossii using a stainless steel filter , 75mm diameter 150mm long,  suspended in the tank. Put the eggs in the filter and give them a swish every day. The mesh size is 40's I think and this allows some flow but fry can't escape. I leave them in there for a week and feed microworms and grindal which can get through the mesh and don't pollute. 
This way I found there was very low fungus and good hatch rates. 
I did try with a polyester filter sock which wasn't as good because it tends to collapse but I am sure a support could fitted inside to stop this.
Perhaps when you get another spawning you could fit a mesh or fine filter foam in the bottom of the tray?
Cheers 
John


----------



## jameson_uk (5 Jan 2019)

I have one fry left who is about 1cm long now.   How big should I let them get before feeding normal food and releasing into main tank?


----------



## sparkyweasel (5 Jan 2019)

I think you could start weaning him onto 'normal' food now, break it up a bit if neccessary. depending on what your normal is. 
As for when to mix him in with other fish, it depends on the species, he needs to be too big for them to think he's live food, which for most fish means too big to fit in their mouths.


----------



## jameson_uk (5 Jan 2019)

sparkyweasel said:


> I think you could start weaning him onto 'normal' food now, break it up a bit if neccessary. depending on what your normal is.
> As for when to mix him in with other fish, it depends on the species, he needs to be too big for them to think he's live food, which for most fish means too big to fit in their mouths.


Normal food is hikari sinking wafers and new era catfish pellets.

Other occupants are more sterbai Cory, black neon tetras, otos, a couple of guppy's and some amanos.  It is the amanos that worry me most...


----------



## sparkyweasel (5 Jan 2019)

I would try crumbling a wafer and offering him a bit.
Those fish are fairly harmless, but I don't know about Amanos and cory fry, never tried that combo.


----------



## Polly (8 Jan 2019)

I'd worry more about the Cories.  If he fits in their mouth, he's a snack.  With my Cory fry, I waited until the fry were big enough to not fit in the Cory's mouths.  Once over that hill, they were fine 

Regards feeding, I found crumbled JBL Granomix perfect as it crumbled easily, but crushing Hikari minigranules/KingBritish Catfish pellets between two tablespoons also works a treat


----------



## jameson_uk (8 Jan 2019)

Had a load more eggs that I have added over the last couple of days.  The fry was swimming all over the little tank last night and didn't think much of it.

Tonight I found the fry dead.  I guess the mortality rate is pretty high anyway?

I am thinking that the trickle feed from the main tank isn't enough and I probably should have done some water changes but also I probably need to a live culture to keep them healthy.

Other than keeping the tank really clean (which is bloody difficult with eggs....) Is there anything else I should do for them?


----------

